# This flare is the worst



## MakeItGoAway (Apr 10, 2011)

I was diagnosed with IBS when I was a senior in high school. At one point, I had it so severe, I was experiencing symptoms of an IBD, and not IBS. Although rare, apparently select IBS sufferers are tortured by the vomiting, bleeding, etc. Anyway, they ruled out an IBD. After much nutrition counseling, I had to cut out all lactose, red meat, anything fried, buttered, or oiled, breads very high in gluten, and a few more things. After I finished my bachelor's, it seemed like my IBS had finally went into remission. I taught for a year, and decided to go back to get my Ed.M. I didn't have a single flare during my application process, acceptance, moving states, and the stress of a top graduate school. Now, however, graduation is a month away, and two weeks later I'm moving to North Carolina for Teach for America. I have never been so stressed out. Between moving, money issues, my significant other getting a job down there (I think this is contributing the most stress) and having to drive to the Mississippi Delta for 4 weeks for "teaching boot camp," I really don't think my body can handle this. I keep losing weight, and I can't keep anything in my body. All the doctor will do is give me something similar to kaopectate, but that only makes me constipated. I am actually in a therapy major, and I know the importance of going to see a mental health counselor. However, I feel as if they work for me for maybe a day, and then my body says "screw you" and starts all over again. I've been living in the bathroom I really don't think people who do not have IBS realize what this is like. Because it is so common, I think many write it off. I feel tortured daily. I feel completely out of control, and it's only getting worse. What can I do so I don't completely lose my mind?


----------



## mulan122 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, I can sympathise completely. I live in the UK and have had IBS for 6 years and find my symptoms difficult to control. My IBS is very psychological and is triggered mainly by stress. I have managed to get my diet under control.I understand that you are having therapy which is good as it will be an emotional support for you but have you also tried IBS specific hypnosis? I got the CDs mail order and it's helped me a great deal with getting my breathing under control which was getting in the way of my IBS management. I know it sounds weird but check out "IBS Audio Program 100". The CDs are designed by Michael Mahoney, a clinical hynotherapist who specialises in IBS. It's very relaxing. The CDs are not cheap but it's worth it (www.healthyaudio.com). It'll help your brain to be less crowded as you have a lot going on at the moment and your mind seems crowded with thoughts. This may be making your IBS worse. Try to live in the present moment. I find it helps me a lot as life is stressful and there never seems to be a period when the stress ceases. I've also found that Buscopan tablets and non-coated peppermint tablets help a great deal. These are just the things I've tried as well as cutting dairy out of my diet as I'm lactose intolerant. I sure hope this helps you. I'm sorry if the medication I've mentioned in this message is not available in the States but maybe there will be something similar. I know Michael ships the CDs worldwide so you'll be able to get those if you pay for P&P. Good luck and stay strong









MakeItGoAway said:


> I was diagnosed with IBS when I was a senior in high school. At one point, I had it so severe, I was experiencing symptoms of an IBD, and not IBS. Although rare, apparently select IBS sufferers are tortured by the vomiting, bleeding, etc. Anyway, they ruled out an IBD. After much nutrition counseling, I had to cut out all lactose, red meat, anything fried, buttered, or oiled, breads very high in gluten, and a few more things. After I finished my bachelor's, it seemed like my IBS had finally went into remission. I taught for a year, and decided to go back to get my Ed.M. I didn't have a single flare during my application process, acceptance, moving states, and the stress of a top graduate school. Now, however, graduation is a month away, and two weeks later I'm moving to North Carolina for Teach for America. I have never been so stressed out. Between moving, money issues, my significant other getting a job down there (I think this is contributing the most stress) and having to drive to the Mississippi Delta for 4 weeks for "teaching boot camp," I really don't think my body can handle this. I keep losing weight, and I can't keep anything in my body. All the doctor will do is give me something similar to kaopectate, but that only makes me constipated. I am actually in a therapy major, and I know the importance of going to see a mental health counselor. However, I feel as if they work for me for maybe a day, and then my body says "screw you" and starts all over again. I've been living in the bathroom I really don't think people who do not have IBS realize what this is like. Because it is so common, I think many write it off. I feel tortured daily. I feel completely out of control, and it's only getting worse. What can I do so I don't completely lose my mind?


----------

